# Tom Clancy



## Zatoichi (Feb 4, 2005)

I love this mans works. My personal favorite books by him are.

Red Rabbit
Without Remorse
and The Rainbow Six

But all of his books are great. The man is a genious.


----------



## The Holy Moly (Feb 11, 2005)

I was really into Clancy for a bit.  After a while though I fell out of the desire to read his books because they seemed so similar.  He tells a convincing story though.


----------



## teflon (Feb 11, 2005)

I think he wears off very quickly due to his non-artistic, technical manual style of writing.


----------



## swing_it_away (Feb 11, 2005)

Clancy's a good writer and all, but sometimes it seems like he takes himself a little to seriously.  This might be just me, but I've always come away feeling like the purpose of one his books was not so much to entertain me, but to enlighten me about something or another.

But what do I know.


----------



## Londongrey (Feb 11, 2005)

I think this is one of the few times that the films can outstrip the book.  I went onto Clive Cussler only because it was more action.


----------



## Queasy Dillo (Feb 11, 2005)

I like Tom Clancy's older work.  As of late his stuff has become a little too much about the political and espionage components than the gung-ho military let's-kill-people-and-break-things approach of his early books.  

Like Londongrey said, Cussler is also good - with the same exception.  I love his older stuff, which I think bears the mark of pure pulp genius.  However, he seems to be slipping as of late.  Or maybe he needs a new editor.  

Same goes for Dale Brown, another of my favorites.  Early stuff was great, newer...not so much.


----------



## MattGJordan (Feb 16, 2005)

I prefer Vince Flynn to Tom Clancy.  Clancy's work is too dry and drawn out.


----------



## kerpoe (Feb 16, 2005)

He's too technical for me, but without doubt he has talent


----------

